# 'Been working too hard for furry future...



## Zex' Grey (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been spending the last few months trying to change the world; First instance of which was campaigning that the anti-hybrid laws shouldn't exist. I can't even find sites besides my own that say anything helpful on the matter (besides the occasional moan of unfair treatment). I only realised I was working too hard when my main computer broke down and I had to set up a laptop. 

The most progress I've made Is being called "Like Light Yagami". And that only proves I chose the wrong avatar to make a furry version of for my use.

Anyone else relate to this?


----------



## Ben (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that actual human-animal hybrids would be downright frightening. I don't blame anyone for enforcing a ban on such things.


----------



## Patashu (Sep 15, 2010)

I think there are far better goals you could focus on. Ones that effect the world NOW, and not in some indistinct future. The technology is no where near the capabilities to make furries yet, and won't be for decades - by then the political climate will be so incredibly different that anything you do now with regards to it will be but a whimper.


----------



## Kirune (Sep 15, 2010)

sorry bro

EDIT: i already deducted the 20 points from my cool rating for linking an advice-type image so you don't need to do that for me


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 15, 2010)

@patashu: I Hate to play the cynic (ok, I'll admit that's just just to lessen it) But... Let's say the climate is diferent by then, what will have made it so? From my exprience people tend not to change their ways unless something big happens. I've payed attention in history class; I could think of half a dozen times that it's the case.

As for better things to do... well... there is none... The best alternate use of my time is watching anime and (if I was desperate) setting up a charity for hybrid reasearch... And yelling at the game industry for not makeing interesting games...

...and I don't have a good way to get anime episodes safetly without calling a cousin I grew up with. 

@Ben: I'm fine with frightening, public speaking I have a real problem with. *snerk*


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 15, 2010)

@Kirune:...Can I get bonus points for opitimism?...

Serriously though, if they can spare money to perform the human genome project; then I'm sure if someone throws legions of cash at it, we will win our goal...

... Although realisticly I'd need a lot of investments...


----------



## ToxicZombie (Sep 15, 2010)

So we're fighting to legalize mad science now? :-?


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 15, 2010)

@ToxicZombie: When you put it that way... Maybe, but I'm sure that there's a large gap between "Science for science sake" (mad science) and "Aplied science"


----------



## ToxicZombie (Sep 15, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> @ToxicZombie: When you put it that way... Maybe, but I'm sure that there's a large gap between "Science for science sake" (mad science) and "Aplied science"



What application would this possibly have beyond "YIFFYIFFYIFF"?


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 15, 2010)

@ToxicZombie: ...I'm not a scientist or anyone payed to think of these things but I'm sure I want to be something other than human for it's own sake, that in it's self fits what your're asking

But if you mean it's not worth fighting for, I agree (I supose). But the problem is I've got (had?) too much time on my hands. And I'm about to get more time.


----------



## Grizzled Prophet (Sep 15, 2010)

There is another...http://legendoftransfurzero.wordpress.com/2010/09/15/legend-one/ oh, and don't work so hard


----------



## Fay V (Sep 15, 2010)

What anti-hybrid laws? Beastiality? that isn't a law to prevent some future race of animal men, the DNA of humans and animals aren't compatible for that to be viable. Hell most hybrids that do manage to exist have huge health and genetic problems, and are sterile because hybrids are not meant to happen. 

Making hybrids in a lab? There's the ban on human cloning, I am fairly sure this falls in with that. Otherwise, there is research in gene splicing in animals. 

You think making hybrids is better money spent than the human genome project? Having the entirety of our genes mapped out and all the closer to curing diseases...or having dog people. Yeah the science community totally don't have their ideas straight. 

Do yourself a favor and learn some science if this is what you want to dedicate yourself to. You're like a kid that vows to make the world's greatest cake, but you've never turned on an oven.


----------



## Jude (Sep 15, 2010)

Whoa, wait, what, really?

What practical use would this give us?


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 15, 2010)

@Fay V: You think I don't know that? (only retorical, not intended sarcasm). I do what I do because I treat this world like the shinigami realm. (Death Note reference). And "I was bored" with everyone I know only careing about the latest sports game, or the newest app. 

And... To tell the truth, I'm doing it partly because of the princlipal. If something can benifit mankind, then the right thing is to find a good way to do it. 

Of course on the subject of princlipals, I'd probably drop the subject if someone tried to find a way to make people convincing "pesudo-Hybrids".

Edit: as for cloning, If it were safe i'd clone myself until kingdom come. But that's another matter hardly fit for discusion.

(maybe I should put the "this world is rotten" speech as my sig)


----------



## Taralack (Sep 15, 2010)

Wait, what?


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 15, 2010)

@Toraneko: I'm confused by your surprise, "wakarite Kudasai" (please break it down)


----------



## Jude (Sep 15, 2010)

You remind me of one of my friends. He's in tenth grade, and he wants to build a gigantic flying aircraft by himself. He also used to believe in some sort of Jedi underground thing a few years back.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 15, 2010)

@Drumfur: Yeah... I'm an Ex WoW player... Marvalous what quiting MMOs does for your boredom and time slots... I watched 46 episodes oof pokemon in one weekend and went though the entire deathnote series in one day... And I need to cut back on internet usage so all I've got now is Constant-Campaigns.


----------



## Kayze (Sep 15, 2010)

Uh, animal hybrids in the real world would pose issues on genetic instability and even more issues.

That and I think you need to find more realistic goals/dreams and take your time instead of watching other's successes (entertainment stuff).

Though I can say becoming an anthro wolf would be potentially awesome. I say potentially, cause I would have to have the health of a human and not that of a canine.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 15, 2010)

@Kayze: Unless people want the government to put more money in Nasa, I'm prety sure modern causes have died. And I sure don't belive that the computer singularity will actually happen. So unless someone wants to make a story about my attempts (which sound unlikely at this point) I have nothing... Except one other failure where I tried to make a video game revolution by convincing people to buy PS3... And (trade secret) I don't even have a way to do that one myself.


----------



## LLiz (Sep 15, 2010)

Zex, glad you believe in something, even if I don't agree with it. 
The concept of animal hybrids sounds really creepy to me. 

Scientifically at the moment its totally beyond us, although come back in 50 years or so and we'll see how things are... but for now (and probably forever) I'd say its out of the question. 

Then, what about the ethics? 
Firstly you'd have massive discrimination and victimisation of people. You'd probably have murders of these 'hybrid' people. Then you might have situations where 'hybrids' will want to have it done to their children, perhaps even before they're born, and I am against the 'designer baby' thing, so I would also naturally be against breeding hybrid people too. 

Also, would parts be harvested from animals? Genetic manipulation? How would it work?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 15, 2010)

You are fucking retarded.

Sorry, I know I should have something to base my claims on, but if I had to choose something out of all the stuff you said, it'd be everything.


Edit: 
Okay, arguing because I'm fucking bored and have nothing better to do.

1. How exactly would we have human-animal hybrids? Does that involve mixing human and animal DNA? Because I'm completely clueless about genetics, but I'm pretty sure you can't put a piece of skin with some fur in a petri dish and have a baby grow out of it; you need to cut specific parts of specific genes to induce specific characteristics, such as getting fucking fur. Or do you just go right ahead and fuck a dog? Because if that's the case, I believe we already have a few scientists working actively on the matter.
2. What would be the practical use of such a thing? Considering we can never be humanimal freaks, why would we seek to give birth to such grossly deformed people and indoctrinate them with our horrid, self-loathing furry beliefs?
3. Why, for the love of God, why would anyone want to create such abominations?


Also, this is what a hybrid would probably look like, if we stay optimistic. Do you really want to have this walking around?


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 15, 2010)

All genetic structures on Earth are, for the most part, compatible. Since all life has a common ancestor, our genomes could be combined, however we would have to go through many iteration to get a functioning hybrid with all the traits you want. All of the fail iterations would die either before or shortly after birth. Plus, human cloning is illegal for, among other reasons, the fact the clones tend to have serious health issues. They have twice the risk of developing cancers, mental development problem, along with a host of other problems. Also they tend to die in half the life span of the original and any genetic problem the original had, they are amplified in the clone. It would be seen as cruelty to make a human clone. And we are many many years away from being able to change the genetics of an already fully functioning organism, never the less keep said organism alive.

Though I do believe with ample technology can will be able to twist genetics to suit any need that arises at some point in the future.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll throw my two cents into this disscusion.

The concept behind it is great. Being able to create and make the human race into a hybrid animal race would definitely be something to behold. It definitely would make things interesting, and in all the same.

What about those who want to cause harm to other people, and they get the genetics of an animal. You're looking at possibly a very strong and more adept killer who can see in the dark and avoid being caught. 

I don't know if you've ever watched "Batman Beyond" the futuristic Batman cartoon but they did an episode about "splicing" where people who were changing themselves into animals were causing havoc because they had strengths and abilities that normal humans didn't. I realise this is just a cartoon we're talking about but the implications would more than likely still be there in the real world.

Maybe if it was just regulated to just physical appearances and not strengths then I think it would be awesome. But otherwise it would kind of be a bad idea.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 15, 2010)

You're fighting to legalize something that, judging by your posts, you know nothing about. Science will not be able to turn you into an OMG YIFFY WOLFIE :B !!!!!!!1!!1!1!1 in your lifetime, it absolutely will not happen. For the time being genetic research is focused on useful things like treating/curing diseases, even if hybrid research is legalized that is what scientists will be pursuing. No one's going to invest the unfathomable amount of time and money making viable human animal hybrids would require just to help a gaggle of spergy faggots live their cartoon animal fetish.

Everything you're doing is pointless and the entire internet is laughing at you, you're chasing windmills kid. My advice to you is to go back to MMOs if this is the only thing you can think of to do with your time.


----------



## Arzus (Sep 15, 2010)

Why not join a fight that has real meaning and real promise?
Like legal bud, not only would it help cancer patients like myself and the millions of others suffering and dying, but its also not super fucking creepy like hybrids.
Bottom line?
No, Science will not make you a man-dog you can fuck legally.
You are whats wrong with this world.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok, i can see your goal in wanting to achieve this, problem is we are no where gene-splicing Post-birth. So for starters, you could never be one, and secondly by the time they mature, which could be in 2-18 years of age depending on the *MAMMAL**, they would be the equivalent of an 18 year old, and you would idk how old, but by the time they manage to make one it could be anywhere from 5-20 years and by then it would probably be something of pedophilia to be chasing tail like that. 

So, i understand your goal, just a bit niave to believe it will happen, but who knows if you throw money at problem it can fix *SOME * things

*it would more than likely be a mammal because we have more similarities in the DNA than say a reptile, bird or fish, and monkeys are rather uncreative


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 15, 2010)

You can't change the world by starting from the furry fandom or talking about hybrids.
The "anti hybrid" laws are there to prevent furry dreams, malfunctions in human genetics and overall destruction of the world by a artificial race.
There are much bigger goals to achieve, and they are achieved by people that think much better than just "Anti Hybrid".

Their goals, however, are more distant than yours. They are trying to achieve peace.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> @Drumfur: Yeah... I'm an Ex WoW player... Marvalous what quiting MMOs does for your boredom and time slots... I watched 46 episodes oof pokemon in one weekend and went though the entire deathnote series in one day... And I need to cut back on internet usage so all I've got now is Constant-Campaigns.


 
You were better off playing WoW.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 15, 2010)

Not to burst your little bubble, but we get this kind of pathetic, delusional threads now and then.

I'd suggest you scurry off and take your "precious project" with you. Nobody cares.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 15, 2010)

You know it would be a lot easier to just invest time in working on more realistic VR

Then you can be and fuck whoever and whatever you want


----------



## Fay V (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah. you know in death note, he actually started with a lofty but in a way worthy goal, depends on the moral code you go by, but let's say utilitarian, so his goal was ethical.
Killing off evil doers is not the same as "legalizing hybrids." If you really are bored and feel the world has problems then you can get off your weeabo ass and do something about it. Go volunteer down the street. Set up a fundraiser. Research some god damn science! 
Don't pretend you're helping the world with your lofty goals of wonder when you're not doing the work to actually do anything. This isn't an anime story, no "death god" will drop the answer in your lap. Name anyone that made a difference in the world, do you know what the common thing between them is?
It takes fucking years before you can even start to change the world. Years of tiring, terrible work. There is a reason we are not a world of revolutionaries, most can't take it. 
It's not just the struggling through people that think you're a fool and so on, you have to study and work for years to understand how shit works so you can change it. 

You can't expect to build a better car, if you don't know cars inside out first.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 15, 2010)

Next time you should go around with a big "I'M A BLATANT FURFAG" sign being held high.
It'd be hilarious at a Westboro protest.


----------



## Ames (Sep 15, 2010)

SOVIET APE-HUMAN HYBRID SUPERSOLDIER PROGRAM


----------



## anthroguy101 (Sep 15, 2010)

There's more to the hybrid debate than simply making anthropomorphs.  Many animals that are experimented on for medical reasons are modified to create results closer to that of a human.  That, to me, is more important to our society as the results can be used to make new drugs or test the effects of pollution more accurately.

As for anything close to a "real" anthro walking around, I think in the near-term we'll be capable of doing it cosmetically.  I don't think the hybrid method will be viable for decades, if ever.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 15, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> There's more to the hybrid debate than simply making anthropomorphs.  Many animals that are experimented on for medical reasons are modified to create results closer to that of a human.  That, to me, is more important to our society as the results can be used to make new drugs or test the effects of pollution more accurately.
> 
> As for anything close to a "real" anthro walking around, I think in the near-term we'll be capable of doing it cosmetically.  I don't think the hybrid method will be viable for decades, if ever.


 
That research is actually pretty bitchin, especially the work involved with growing ears in mice, or working out the genes which cause more pronounced muscle growth (might mouse or something) The applications to this stuff are great, but here's the kicker. It isn't illegal. There's nothing for the OP to try and make legal. The research has the standard checks and such that most research has to make sure the scientists aren't doing something insane.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'm pretty sure that actual human-animal hybrids would be downright frightening. I don't blame anyone for enforcing a ban on such things.


 You reminded me of that south park episode with peta.

If actual human-animal hybrids existed, they would be hideously deformed and their first words would be "kill me, kill me".


----------



## Ames (Sep 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You reminded me of that south park episode with peta.
> 
> If actual human-animal hybrids existed, they would be hideously deformed and their first words would be "kill me, kill me".


 
That episode was amazing.


----------



## Don (Sep 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> SOVIET APE-HUMAN HYBRID SUPERSOLDIER PROGRAM


 
This is about the only reason I'd support a hybrid program.

I want my SPESS MAHRINES dammit!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> That episode was amazing.


 Just think OP wants that creature to be born just because he is a furry.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2010)

This thread needs more *[Consencration]*.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> This thread needs more *[Consencration]*.


 It needs to be killed with fire is what it needs.


----------



## wolftamer22 (Sep 15, 2010)

did you back it up online?


----------



## Thatch (Sep 15, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Or do you just go right ahead and fuck a dog? Because if that's the case, I believe we already have a few *"scientists" *working actively on the matter.


 
You forgot the quote marks.



LizardKing said:


> You know it would be a lot easier to just invest time in working on more realistic VR
> 
> Then you can be and fuck whoever and whatever you want


Considering OP's avatar, SL should cover all these needs.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 15, 2010)

Post-birth genetic alteration is not happening for a long time. Even longer until it's safe, so there is not need to be concerned about it unless you plan on funding the research. If you have a few billion dollars that you just don't know what to do with, then by all means, please go ahead.


----------



## Usarise (Sep 15, 2010)

A better use of time and money would be working on creating silicon based life.  Not hairier humans. :V


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 15, 2010)

Usarise said:


> A better use of time and money would be working on creating silicon based life.  Not hairier humans. :V


 
Silicon can't make anywhere near as many bonds as carbon can. It would be very hard to make a complex life form out of silicon.


----------



## Usarise (Sep 15, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> Silicon can't make anywhere near as many bonds as carbon can. It would be very hard to make a complex life form out of silicon.



And making animal/human hybrids would be easier?  Fine.  Then what about a sulfur based lifeform?  I don't care if it is just a cell, I want to see some non-carbon based life!


----------



## Jude (Sep 15, 2010)

There are FAR more important things to do with research ATM
Come back in fifty years :V


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 15, 2010)

Sure, we should have the right to make hybrids. But shouldn't those hybrids have the right to be human? I don't think there would be a lot of people (who aren't furry...) who would agree to being a real life anthro - but you can't ask an unfertilized egg, can you?

If a person of at least 18 years of age wants to undergo excessive surgery to BECOME furry, then they should have that right. But to something that can't think? I don't think that should be so.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It needs to be killed with fire is what it needs.


 
That's the idea.
It'll burn this sinful thread within 3 seconds after it is casted.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey look, a typical detached-from-reality Den thread.


----------



## Usarise (Sep 15, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> But to something that can't think? I don't think that should be so.


But if it can't think, then how can it decide that it DOESN'T want it?


----------



## Conker (Sep 15, 2010)

This thread is just...wow. 

Furry future? Oh god the facepalm.


> Everything you're doing is pointless and the entire internet is laughing  at you, you're chasing windmills kid. My advice to you is to go back to  MMOs if this is the only thing you can think of to do with your time.


Hey man, Don Quixote chased after windmills and beat the fuck out of them.

But he thought they were dragons :V


----------



## Tycho (Sep 15, 2010)

Conker said:


> But he thought they were dragons :V


 
Giants.


----------



## Usarise (Sep 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Giants.


Bears.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 15, 2010)

> furry future



Because letting nature takes its course of what is the next dominant species is bad, right?


----------



## Conker (Sep 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Giants.


 Fuck. I've never actually read the book, I just have a teacher who talks about it quite often.

But in the case of the furfag community, dragons was probably a good substitute.


----------



## Mukavich (Sep 15, 2010)

I completely agree with the OP.  But then, I think that we shouldn't only be concerned about Human/Animal hybrids, but about ALL super-science!  Think about it!  We could be missing out on Frankenstein!  Or Death-Ray Lasers!  Or Shrink-Rays!  Come on!  If you're concerned about the fate of the human race, we NEED this stuff!  So, yeah.  The loss in our ability to make Human/Animal Hybrids is certainly a cause for concern.  But not because we can't make a whole bunch of furs.  Rather, it's because it threatens all super science!  And I want my goddamn Ooo-Ray!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2010)

Mukavich said:


> I completely agree with the OP.  But then, I think that we shouldn't only be concerned about Human/Animal hybrids, but about ALL super-science!  Think about it!  We could be missing out on Frankenstein!  Or Death-Ray Lasers!  Or Shrink-Rays!  Come on!  If you're concerned about the fate of the human race, we NEED this stuff!  So, yeah.  The loss in our ability to make Human/Animal Hybrids is certainly a cause for concern.  But not because we can't make a whole bunch of furs.  Rather, it's because it threatens all super science!  And I want my goddamn Ooo-Ray!


 
I cannot tell if you are being serious or sarcastic.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Sep 15, 2010)

Even the hollywood-style cosmetic approach is risky (especially when it comes to the risk of infection), but far more realistic (and far less expensive).  The genetic change could come AFTER the cosmetic approach because it would ensure accuracy in the hybrid approach. 

Though I think I'm looking into this a little too much.  I think there are plenty of other things to be worrying about and/or making money off of.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 15, 2010)

STARFISH GENETICS

CHOP OFF MY LIMBS MOTHER FUCKER, JUS GONNA REGEN THEM BACK


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 15, 2010)

Morroke said:


> STARFISH GENETICS
> 
> CHOP OFF MY LIMBS MOTHER FUCKER, JUS GONNA REGEN THEM BACK


 
Dude, I've been trying to smush the bug in your sig for like 10 seconds before I realized... wow.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 15, 2010)

Morroke said:


> STARFISH GENETICS
> 
> CHOP OFF MY LIMBS MOTHER FUCKER, JUS GONNA REGEN THEM BACK


 
But then you can't have the infinitely more awesome robot arms


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 15, 2010)

Why in god's name would you want to make a RL anthromorph? Seriously, I want one good reason, besides YIFF YIFF YIFF, that having real life anthromorphs would benefit the world.

for fucks sake, what a fucking waste of time.




"this thread is bad and you should feel bad."


----------



## Willow (Sep 15, 2010)

Yea no. Keep your fantasies and reality separate from each other.


----------



## Geek (Sep 15, 2010)

Furry population will grow:


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQZmCJUSC6g

Listen to this before you read the bottom. 

You're so vain, you probably think the world can't change without you.


----------



## Twink (Sep 15, 2010)

This is why we can never have anything good kids. Cause some weeaboo basement furry will come along and think he can change the world by promoting some crazy wet dream in which RL furries are even scientifically plausible, and have the right to be treated as equals in a world where humans can't even treat each other as equals


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 15, 2010)

I see no benefit on going against that ban, nor do I see the usage of such ban to be in place


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 16, 2010)

Okay, listening to your critisisms made me laugh. But still, I'm serious about this one way or another. (I can handle critisim and still be serious because I'm Australian.)

If you want to know my motivations beyond "YIFFYIFFYIFF" then I should tell you that this goal has been with me for at least 5 years, and the true reason I want to try do this has been with me even longer, since I was growing up. Oh, and yes It can be broken down to "I was bored". but that would be over simplifying it...

oh, and I'll never go back to MMOs. That was chronic bordom...

Anyways the one thing I've always thought is I want to be somebody, My avatar being based on a nobody being the ultimate way to show this, and naturaly jumping out of a window to try and fly will never work. So Naturally I chose Manipulation. One of you may be manipulated right now. (seriously don't ask how, it's lamer than you think). The only thing I found that I am good at that people don't say is useless is politics. 

Naturally I Haven't strayed from this plan for at least 6 months at least two of which I searched for arrguments for this and found nothing.

In any case I will not give up. Personaly I think this is the greatest test of my will. 

Also, the only other plan I have thought of is to rebel against god himself. And I'm sure that sticking with this goal sounds the more sensible option.

So critisize away! I am willing to weather any storm, my goal is always the same.

To change the world!


----------



## Taralack (Sep 16, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> @Toraneko: I'm confused by your surprise, "wakarite Kudasai" (please break it down)


 
/facedesk



Zex' Grey said:


> I can handle critisim and still be serious because I'm Australian.)



What the hell does a person's ability to handle criticism have to do with their nationality?


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 16, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> /facedesk
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does a person's ability to handle criticism have to do with their nationality?



Okay, being serious is a bluff. But being comited isn't. As for nationality, it's one of those "or so I've heard" moments.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 16, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Okay, listening to your critisisms made me laugh. But still, I'm serious about this one way or another. (I can handle critisim and still be serious because I'm Australian.)
> 
> If you want to know my motivations beyond "YIFFYIFFYIFF" then I should tell you that this goal has been with me for at least 5 years, and the true reason I want to try do this has been with me even longer, since I was growing up. Oh, and yes It can be broken down to "I was bored". but that would be over simplifying it...
> 
> ...



Oh boy...where to start...


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oh boy...where to start...



Okay, here's how I think you'd start: "you've got a god complex".


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 16, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Okay, here's how I think you'd start: "you've got a god complex".


 
Nope.
The short end of it would be "retarded".

Are all of the newfags that come into the den on drugs?


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Nope.
> The short end of it would be "retarded".
> 
> Are all of the newfags that come into the den on drugs?



Short answer, my psychologist says I am the most stuborn, Cynical, Untrusting, Misserable person he has ever met. Which means I'm the only person he knows who won't leave things to fate. I don't trust fate. Some say I shot fate and became destiny (joke, Joke, Joke). 

Anyways, you'd be weirded out if you made a vow to change the world or "may god strike me down" too. Which I did.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 16, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Okay, here's how I think you'd start: "you've got a god complex".


 
No, I'm pretty sure you've got a stupid complex.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Are all of the newfags that come into the den on drugs?



I would actually say most of them come into the Den with delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 16, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> No, I'm pretty sure you've got a stupid complex.
> 
> 
> 
> I would actually say most of them come into the Den with delusions of grandeur.



Okay, you got me there. But you do realise I'm childish and hate to lose right? therefore, I'm not giving up.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 16, 2010)

hmm... maybe C was right...

Edit: back to the drawing board... next plan, think up a way to get on the 5:00pm news.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 16, 2010)

Do something stupid. That'll get you on the news for sure.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 16, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Do something stupid. That'll get you on the news for sure.



try that all the time. Never works. Still, if someone organised something stupid to do to promote the fight against anti-hybrid laws I'd probably do it.

Anyone wan't to try a flash mob?


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 16, 2010)

Okay... I think I have a plan! it involves a projecter, a buch of speakers, and a voice alterer. Also, if I'm to do it myself I'll need a full tank of petrolium.


----------



## Not SpartaCat (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm SpartaCat, which way to furry revolution forums?


----------



## Jude (Sep 16, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Okay... I think I have a plan! it involves a projecter, a buch of speakers, and a voice alterer. Also, if I'm to do it myself I'll need a full tank of petrolium.


 
Wait... what?
You trollin' boy?


----------



## Not SpartaCat (Sep 16, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Wait... what?
> You trollin' boy?



A troll? I've heard of that but I never heard it applied to annonymous before, I mean, they rebeled against scientology don't they?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2010)

Not SpartaCat said:


> A troll? I've heard of that but I never heard it applied to annonymous before, I mean, they rebeled against scientology don't they?


 
Trolling is simply trying to rile someone up, usually by either acting dumb or insulting them without being too direct.


----------



## Not SpartaCat (Sep 16, 2010)

So to avoid being called a troll you have to fit in? That doesn't sound fair.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2010)

Not SpartaCat said:


> So to avoid being called a troll you have to fit in? That doesn't sound fair.


 
Not really. I don't fit in with most of the well-respected posters, but I'm still "popular", I guess you could say. I just don't let things get to me. Willing to admit my mistakes as well, that works too.

But if you try to make yourself "unique", either by changing your font or trying to hard to stand out, you deserve the heat that comes with that.

So, in other words, you don't have to fit in, but you don't have to stand out either.


----------



## Not SpartaCat (Sep 16, 2010)

So annonymous can do it because they are annonyoumous, yet somone with a face and a name is wrong to try it.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2010)

Not SpartaCat said:


> So annonymous can do it because they are annonyoumous, yet somone with a face and a name is wrong to try it.


 
Er, not quite. For example, Fred Phelps is a real-life troll with a name and face. He doesn't spew memes or whatever, but he does things just to rile people up. Trolls can be anyone, really.


----------



## Not SpartaCat (Sep 16, 2010)

Does that make trolling bad? or good?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2010)

Not SpartaCat said:


> Does that make trolling bad? or good?


 
It is a neutral thing.

It's usually all in good fun, but when people stalk your page to harass you or whatever that kinda crosses the border. Anyways, back on topic.

OP, u dumb


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 16, 2010)

Molly said:


> It is a neutral thing.
> 
> It's usually all in good fun, but when people stalk your page to harass you or whatever that kinda crosses the border. Anyways, back on topic.
> 
> OP, u dumb



First, that's a troll. Second, I'm not concerned about what I know or don't know is possible. My one goal is to make the "impossible" possible. So yes I'm a troll. be free to cotton on to that, but if something like "furnonnymous" started this campaign would you treat them the same?


----------



## jeff (Sep 16, 2010)

you realize that genetics corporations copyright lifeforms and genes right because that seems like a pretty shitty future assuming it was at all possible
which its not in the capacity you could call something a "hybrid"
more like a glowing cat or monkey is what we got going on right now


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Sep 16, 2010)

Did Splice/The Fly teach you nothing?


----------



## jeff (Sep 16, 2010)

hey brundlefly was happy until his genetic sequencing broke due to a magic plothole filler


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 16, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Do something stupid. That'll get you on the news for sure.


 
Throwing himself down the stairs is a start.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 16, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Dude, I've been trying to smush the bug in your sig for like 10 seconds before I realized... wow.


 
Yer i got tricked as well, damn picture bugs,
More on topic if you're really that desperate to look like watever pursue cosmetics or some shit, probably getting you to look like watever it is you want quicker although good luck speaking english with a muzzle, something tells me it would be the equivalent of talking with a light globe in your mouth.

Oh and Don quixote is teh shiz, that is all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 16, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> First, that's a troll. Second, I'm not concerned about what I know or don't know is possible. My one goal is to make the "impossible" possible. So yes I'm a troll. be free to cotton on to that, but if something like "furnonnymous" started this campaign would you treat them the same?


 No you are not trolling, we just find the idea incredibly stupid, because real life anthros will never exist.
...Also you do realize half of /b/tards are furry right?  The only reason why furry porn is no longer posted there is cause furry artists got pissed and threatened to sue.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 16, 2010)

If he wanted to be a hybrid so much, he can do what This guy has done.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 16, 2010)

Hybrids shouldn't exist, end of discussion.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Hybrids shouldn't exist, end of discussion.


 at least not in this time, maybe in the next 200 years


----------



## Taralack (Sep 16, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> at least not in this time, maybe in the next 200 years


 
I would like to hope not...


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 16, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> First, that's a troll. Second, I'm not concerned about what I know or don't know is possible. My one goal is to make the "impossible" possible. So yes I'm a troll. be free to cotton on to that, but if something like "furnonnymous" started this campaign would you treat them the same?


 
First, u dumb

Second, u not smart


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 16, 2010)

why is this still going

augh


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> And making animal/human hybrids would be easier?  Fine.  Then what about a sulfur based lifeform?  I don't care if it is just a cell, I want to see some non-carbon based life!


 
You see, carbon is a relatively small atom and it bonds with other small atoms to make many different shapes, as you get into larger atoms, like sulfur, that get much harder.


----------



## Don (Sep 16, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> why is this still going
> 
> augh


 
This is the Den. Questioning the motives of its denizens is staring madness in the eyes.


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 16, 2010)

Way too much of a dream, only robots could achieve this with success way in the future. A real furry even with advanced vocal cords would probably still be incomprehensible trying to speak most human languages with an animal mouth. It would definitely kill the "yiffy" mood when they sound mentally retarded.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 16, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> First instance of which was campaigning that the anti-hybrid laws shouldn't exist


 
are you aware of how much this would NOT look like a furry? a human-animal hybrid would not be a blotch masterpiece. it would be a disgusting sack of meat and patches of fur that probably is born into a life of self-loathing and disease.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 16, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> why is this still going
> 
> augh



Stop bumping it then!

owait



HarleyRoadkill said:


> are you aware of how much this would NOT look like a furry? a human-animal hybrid would not be a blotch masterpiece. it would be a disgusting sack of meat and patches of fur that probably is born into a life of self-loathing and disease.


 
also this


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 17, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> are you aware of how much this would NOT look like a furry? a human-animal hybrid would not be a blotch masterpiece. it would be a disgusting sack of meat and patches of fur that probably is born into a life of self-loathing and disease.


 
Isn't that what a lot of furries are already irl?

Yeah I went there.

UNF.


----------



## Ames (Sep 17, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> are you aware of how much this would NOT look like a furry? a human-animal hybrid would not be a blotch masterpiece. it would be a disgusting sack of meat and patches of fur that probably is born into a life of self-loathing and disease.


 
Fallout 3 centaurs come to mind.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Since people seem like they actuly want to hear my arguments on the matter, here:

The way I see things, saying something is going to take years is only true because something isn't trying. Faulty logic, maybe but it's simple. No one trys and no one get's results.

In any case my main view is that the laws themselves discourage even attempting the long path to hybrids (combining other animals instead of humans to get research, or the slow path; add one gene at a time) because they think it's some form of taboo. Science doesn't progress due to lack of interested scientists. And the rest is reverse slipery slope road to stagnation.

Perhaps I should have been more clear at the begining, I find the laws stupid. Repeat, the laws. I didn't think science would have to factor in to it because my grudge is with the laws themselves. YES I GET IT! It's currently unfeasable to try a hybrid progect at this point but that wasn't my point.

Edit: Oh, And if you wonder why I think I'll acomplish something. I'm treating it like a preemptive strike. Cut the laws down before they thrive, or at least make them add the line "unless we give them the green light".


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 17, 2010)

You know this research is not exactly clean or humane right now and no other way to do it as such. Not only is their a good possibility that it can't be achieved the way we imagine it,  but there will be a lot of mangled dieing creatures in its wake. Their was a good deal of horror that came out when cloning was being researched before they got it right. For now it should be illegal so people don't try it with current technology. We may know enough about DNA one day that we can just code a creature and pop it out of a replicate, then it may be time to legalize it.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Plutonium said:


> You know this research is not exactly clean or humane right now and no other way to do it as such.



U.K.? What about their way? To not let a (potentialy) faulty being grow beyond a certain point (14 days). That sounds ethical. At least everywhere but the bible belt.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Did I just kill my own thread?

(Edit: *aside* probably normal since I sound like a yandre right now)


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Okay, just so we get on the same page so to speak. An idea for advanceing gene science that even I find unethical would be the darwinian aproach.

Edit: or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Ahh... Finaly found something to suport me... of course, I was looking for anything:

http://tacit.livejournal.com/288625.html

Don't think it says anything direct to this issue but it still gives a point.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> The way I see things, saying something is going to take years is only true because something isn't trying. Faulty logic, maybe but it's simple. No one trys and no one get's results.


  Look at where our reconstructive surgery is right now.  Look where our plastic surgery is right now.  We're not, for decades / generations, going to see anything resembling anthros in regards to human-animal hybrids.  We're not going to see, in our life times (barring a scientific discovery in extension of human life, which - I might add - is infinitely more important and useable by the scientific community than "Oh hey I have a tail now"), anything resembling a typical Furfag anthro (either via tampering in the womb / production or via plastic surgery).  

You cannot honestly think we're going to, in a few years time, be able to go "Oh hey let's completely replace a person's skull, nervous system, skin, extend the spine [falling under nervous system, but especially worth mention], modify their internal organs, oh and then make it so that it holds a special supa-furry shape just for giggles."  



Zex' Grey said:


> Science doesn't progress due to lack of interested scientists. And the rest is reverse slipery slope road to stagnation.


  Perhaps there's little interest in it... because it has no fucking application to the scientific community at all?  You don't need to have someone made into a bear-anthro to be stronger, you don't need to make someone into a lamb-fur to get a wool coat, you don't need to make someone into a wolf to be a "good hunter" / "awesome murderer" / what-have-you.  And, guess what?  We can, and have, been able to do those things (the desired end result) for _decades_ already.

But no, please, let's piss billions of Dollars, Pounds, Euros, and so on for a predominantly useless (animal-human research isn't in itself useless. Your pursuit to make super-awesome real-life furries, however...) field, instead of continuing research in others.  Space?  Bah, nowhere near as important as allowing a handful of furries to get into a circlejerk, but with knots added into the mix.



Zex' Grey said:


> Edit: Oh, And if you wonder why I think I'll acomplish something. I'm treating it like a preemptive strike. Cut the laws down before they thrive, or at least make them add the line "unless we give them the green light".


  "Should we focus on Stem Cell Research?  Something we've seen with notable result potential?"
".... Nah, let's work on making a Yiffy Fox-Girl.  I always wanted to be one."
"What was that?"
"Bang one.  I always wanted to bang one."


----------



## Redregon (Sep 17, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'm pretty sure that actual human-animal hybrids would be downright frightening. I don't blame anyone for enforcing a ban on such things.


 
^This

the people that think they'd be all cute/sexy furries have their heads in the clouds. chances are IF they even are viable living beings, they'd be signifigantly nastier looking and if they aren't living a life of severe pain and the like, their mindsets would probably be so very alien to what we'd expect that nobody would even want to "snuggle" or "yiff" them. 

though, if the use of animal-human hybrids can somehow be used to research things that might benefeit humanity or the animal kingdom like you'd see in medical research, why not? if it means a potential cure for HIV/Aids, Cancer or any other number of debilitating diseases, the moral sacrifice might just be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2010)

Dear everyone
Hybrids would look like Bloody Roar's rendition of hybrids.


and I'm not talking about the fan art no I'm talking about the games.


----------



## Conker (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Did I just kill my own thread?


 This thread was begging to be put out of its misery on page one.


> Dear everyone
> Hybrids would look like Bloody Roar's rendition of hybrids.


Good memories with that old Sega Saturn game!


----------



## Willow (Sep 17, 2010)

Spoiler alert

You know what, if OP's comparing himself to Light Yagami, then that means he'll die before he succeeds. Even though he's not killing people, it'll happen through some twisted act of fate. Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2010)

Willow said:


> Spoiler alert
> 
> You know what, if OP's comparing himself to Light Yagami, then that means he'll die before he succeeds. Even though he's not killing people, it'll happen through some twisted act of fate. Just thought I'd share that.


 
Spoiler alert number 2

This also means p much everyone will hate him and he's a giant asshole.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 17, 2010)

If this thread was a puppy, I'd throw it off from a cliff.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Sep 17, 2010)

InB4 somebody mention Christine O' Donnell.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Willow said:


> Spoiler alert
> 
> You know what, if OP's comparing himself to Light Yagami, then that means he'll die before he succeeds. Even though he's not killing people, it'll happen through some twisted act of fate. Just thought I'd share that.



To tell the truth, In RL i look more like L. Even the bad posture.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyways, My point (that I may have unintentitialy killed) was about the laws. Again, I was meant to say something along the lines of that "although furries will not be physical any time soon the laws make it take even longer." how's that? An appeal to future generations.


----------



## Willow (Sep 17, 2010)

There's usually a reason why things like this are illegal.

Kinda like how people die when they are killed..which is bad.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Willow said:


> There's usually a reason why things like this are illegal.
> 
> Kinda like how people die when they are killed..which is bad.


 
This does not make sense in context. And I learned context from yelling "this is sparta" everytime someone said "this is madness"

Edit: This is getting kinda fun though.


----------



## Willow (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> This does not make sense in context. And I learned context from yelling "this is sparta" everytime someone said "this is madness"
> 
> Edit: This is getting kinda fun though.


 So exactly what is context now?


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Anyways, My point (that I may have unintentitialy killed) was about the laws. Again, I was meant to say something along the lines of that "although furries will not be physical any time soon the laws make it take even longer." how's that? An appeal to future generations.


 but its not our problem, tell me how are we gonna incorporate hybrids into our society when we have a damn history of viewing folks as lower..heck we label contries such as "THIRD WORLD" as we look down on them.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> but its not our problem, tell me how are we gonna incorporate hybrids into our society when we have a damn history of viewing folks as lower..heck we label contries such as "THIRD WORLD" as we look down on them.


 
Not our problem eh? hmm... Well, there is a small but steadily rising chance we could keep ourselves alive to see the day by absorbing clones. I heard they found a "longevity gene" candidate that could make clones viable.

Edit: on a side note, My father says that even in 3rd world there are haves and have nots. So it's only a matter of scale to the intustrial complex.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Not our problem eh? hmm... Well, there is a small but steadily rising chance we could keep ourselves alive to see the day by absorbing clones. I heard they found a "longevity gene" candidate that could make clones viable.


 
what the fuck are you talking about.


----------



## Willow (Sep 17, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> what the fuck are you talking about.


 I'm pretty sure OP is a delusional 14 year old who watched way too much Death Note. Actually, I'm almost certain that's the case.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Not our problem eh? hmm... Well, there is a small but steadily rising chance we could keep ourselves alive to see the day by absorbing clones. I heard they found a "longevity gene" candidate that could make clones viable.
> 
> Edit: on a side note, My father says that even in 3rd world there are haves and have nots. So it's only a matter of scale to the intustrial complex.


 Then you dont know the history of the world were folks do view those as lower

think of this, what would be the main reason for creating hybrids, and being nice tonight I'll erase one possiblity: "Not just cause"


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> what the fuck are you talking about.



I apealed to our future generations, he said not our problem, I went backwards and said maybe it might be our problem if things go right.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Then you dont know the history of the world were folks do view those as lower
> 
> think of this, what would be the main reason for creating hybrids, and being nice tonight I'll erase one possiblity: "Not just cause"



The main reason would be because there would be demand for it.


> CAPITALISM! IT JUST WORKS!


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Willow said:


> I'm pretty sure OP is a delusional 14 year old who watched way too much Death Note. Actually, I'm almost certain that's the case.


 
I also watch too much anime in general. And hopfully if I call in a favour I'll be watching fullmetal alchemist.

Edit: Tune in next week when I campain for the RL answer to the philosipher's stone. (*laughs behind chair*)

Also, you're off by at least 2 years low.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> The main reason would be because there would be demand for it.


 wrong, its never the demand that cause it
Think of it "create a being that can handle harsher conditions, then simply cut their lifespan to much shorter, further kicks down their rate of breeding to create a control, and simply have them to work, do nothing...but work till they simply die" 
Even if they do rebel and get rights...they will still have that control in place, they will still have shorter lifespans, and still have a low birth rate, and more laws would be put on them to limit.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> wrong, its never the demand that cause it
> Think of it "create a being that can handle harsher conditions, then simply cut their lifespan to much shorter, further kicks down their rate of breeding to create a control, and simply have them to work, do nothing...but work till they simply die"
> Even if they do rebel and get rights...they will still have that control in place, they will still have shorter lifespans, and still have a low birth rate, and more laws would be put on them to limit.



They're called robots, they already exist. And no I don't mean androids. (is it just me or is my stance going rapidly between offense and defense?)


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> I apealed to our future generations, he said not our problem, I went backwards and said maybe it might be our problem if things go right.


 
NOTHING YOU SAID MAKES ANY SENSE


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> They're called robots, they already exist. And no I don't mean androids. (is it just me or is my stance going rapidly between offense and defense?)


 no not robots, all I did was change around a few things about slavery. Only reason things come about is cause theres a benefit, no benefit, no need.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Sep 17, 2010)

OP is obviously a time traveler sending us encrypted messages. :V


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> OP is obviously a time traveler sending us encrypted messages. :V



Here's a message then:

C 4 explosives hurt
do all things go this way
you need to change the flow
Know all end all
?


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no not robots, all I did was change around a few things about slavery. Only reason things come about is cause theres a benefit, no benefit, no need.



As far as your senario goes, I think I would be less like blade runner and more like draconians in dragon lance. They'd be marrines instead of slaves, They'd be limited by gender not by lifespan, and they'd be paid in luxuries; such as TV and internet. Not certain, but it's more ethical so people might gravitate to it.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> As far as your senario goes, I think I would be less like blade runner and more like draconians in dragon lance. They'd be marrines instead of slaves, They'd be limited by gender not by lifespan, and they'd be paid in luxuries; such as TV and internet. Not certain, but it's more ethical so people might gravitate to it.


 
1. learn to spell "scenario".
2. no one understands the dragon lance reference. anyone who says "i do" is getting punched in the neck. i'm making a point.
3. TV is a brainwashing monster invented by corporate america to slowly coax the US into breeding mindless retards who get their nutrients from the television's waves.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> 1. learn to spell "scenario".
> 2. no one understands the dragon lance reference. anyone who says "i do" is getting punched in the neck. i'm making a point.
> 3. TV is a brainwashing monster invented by corporate america to slowly coax the US into breeding mindless retards who get their nutrients from the television's waves.





> Nostalgia critic: "I'm getting annoyed"
> Nostalgia Chick: "don't worry we won't see them again"


 
Most people on the internet are nerds, I'm sure obscure references happen every day. But in any case I used an appropriate example as they're mostly humanoid dragon men.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 17, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Most people on the internet are nerds, I'm sure obscure references happen every day. But in any case I used an appropriate example as they're mostly humanoid dragon men.


 
no. you're assuming everyone gets your point. that would be like me mentioning something from, say, legend of legaia. how the hell are you s'posed to get it? unless you know the game.

of course, your points make no goddamn sense anyway :v

edit: FAF has made me semi-mean again


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> no. you're assuming everyone gets your point. that would be like me mentioning something from, say, legend of legaia. how the hell are you s'posed to get it? unless you know the game.
> 
> of course, your points make no goddamn sense anyway :v
> 
> edit: FAF has made me semi-mean again


 
Um... I actually explained everything that happened in the refference immidiatly after that people need to know to understand my point.

Edit:... oh...FFFF>>>>> Need to stop arguing with this one


----------



## Willow (Sep 17, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> edit: FAF has made me semi-mean again


 No, you just realized this was a stupid idea that shouldn't be encouraged.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 17, 2010)

Willow said:


> No, you just realized this was a stupid idea that shouldn't be encouraged.


 
As I've said before, even if making hybrids is stupid now. (*Cough* gods of night *cough*). The laws themselves or at least the Sen. Brownback version, is useless.

Edit: see if you can't find the hidden brick joke.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Um... I actually explained everything that happened in the refference immidiatly after that people need to know to understand my point.
> 
> Edit:... oh...FFFF>>>>> Need to stop arguing with this one



no. you have no fucking logic or reason to this argument other than that one day we might want hybrids. one day we might want to have furries in the world for god knows why...it won't turn out like your thinking. that would not turn out cute or sexy, sorry. it would be hideous. your logic is nothing more than reasoning under assumptions that they would serve any purpose in a future society. how about we forget the fucking hybrid law and work more on curing cancer?



Zex' Grey said:


> As I've said before, even if making hybrids is stupid now. (*Cough* gods of night *cough*). The laws themselves or at least the Sen. Brownback version, is useless.


 
they're there to prevent hideous underground human testing.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> The main reason would be because there would be demand for it.


  Two things:
1)  There's also a demand for more important things, like a reliable cure to Cancer.  
2)  Just because there's a demand, doesn't mean it'll get billions of dollars thrown at it.



Crysix Fousen said:


> Think of it "create a being that can handle harsher conditions,


  Coats, Scuba Gear, Canteens.  I think I covered three of the main areas (cold, aquatic, and water-deprived, respectively) where people are in poor conditions, yet can be countered effectively (obviously more gear would be required, but still) and much, _much_ cheaper. 



Crysix Fousen said:


> and simply have them to work, do nothing...but work till they simply die"


 And watch the ensuing legal shitstorm?  Nations that could make Furries (without costing you a literal arm and leg) in the future would probably be about as for-slavery as the UN is right now.  Those that would use them for slave-labor are going to need to import them, and it's going to be extremely easy to pick out who's somewhere against their will when there's a half-dozen Furs in a sweatshop for a nation where daily wages - costs of living - cost of operation = woefully less than procedure costs.

Seriously, the only reasons to even consider such for slave labor would be to either:
A)  Be a dick.
B)  Be a dick and do it against someone's will.

When you can get 20 little Chinese Kids for a year to cover the costs of a single Furry's initial surgery operations (being extremely generous to the Furry's operation costs), why exactly would you take the Fur?  



Crysix Fousen said:


> Even if they do rebel and get rights...


  You sure you're a Humanist?  



Zex' Grey said:


> They'd be marrines instead of slaves,


 Protip:  Barring Sci-Fi of the Space Opera variety (Tzeentch knowing my love of it), the only real advantages you are getting by making stronger, more durable warriors... is that they can carry a bigger gun, more armor, and more ammo.  That's about it.  And, while impressive, we're at the point technologically where you are neither getting cost efficiency, nor are you gaining any particular leg-up over your opposition:  You can still be killed by a 7.62mm to the face, a .50BMG is still going to set you in a world of pain, you aren't going to be able to rip apart tanks bare-handed (oh, but they will still be MORE than capable of grinding you under their treads)...

Oh, and the unit cost for an M1 Abrams is $6.21 million USD.  I can pretty much promise you that, for the cost it'd take to churn out your first "super" warrior, someone could field at least an armoured company for the same price:  A full legion (so much as you can apply the organization of a "legion" to armour) for a squad's cost.  If given the option of putting my money in ten-to-twenty marginally better soldiers, or getting multiple times their number in armour (let alone if you sacrifice a few companies to get a wing of fighters or two, or training and arming a few regiments of infantry for the same price.  Your only real reason to attempt such is propaganda, which falls apart when they meet their first combat sorties and you come back with - even only a single loss - a nine-digit figure down the drain.

Oh, and paying soldiers in TV's and internet isn't really the best way to keep them around.  "We're going to make you give up your humanity so that you can't even have human children any more.  We're then going to thrust you into a life of conflict, so best hope war never ends.  Oh, and best hope we didn't fuck anything up when we thrust these modifications on you, mess up the procedure or miss some glaringly big flaws that'll fuck your life up (or what remains of it) in short order.  On the plus side, we got you some new Fios and a 36" LCD TV." Not quite a fair trade.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> they're there to prevent hideous underground human testing.



Okay, that sounds almost reasonable to argue with.

Now, think about it. People can still break laws even if they are in place. If the laws say stay clear of it all together, people will go underground. But if it only says they need a green light first so they can do incremental testing (possibly destroying embreo as well) then there would be no reason to go mad scientist.

So; New point, Laws are made to be broken, so make it easier to get through.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Okay, that sounds almost reasonable to argue with.
> 
> Now, think about it. People can still break laws even if they are in place. If the laws say stay clear of it all together, people will go underground. But if it only says they need a green light first so they can do incremental testing (possibly destroying embreo as well) then there would be no reason to go mad scientist.
> 
> So; New point, Laws are made to be broken, so make it easier to get through.


 
why would we need it. ever. at all. why would hybrids ever be necessary.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 18, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> why would we need it. ever. at all. why would hybrids ever be necessary.


  Addendum:  "Because there's a demand," "I want to see them," and "One day they could be possible" are all invalid arguments.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> why would we need it. ever. at all. why would hybrids ever be necessary.


 
Necessary? that's not the point, the point MIGHT be that it could become a bi product of trying to crack genetics so we can actually cure dissease. The point MIGHT be that genetics needs to be worked on in small levels in more ways than just using a big scanner on it. But did I say nessacary? I said the laws are out of their mind to outlaw even the slightest use of almost negliable mattirial just because we MIGHT have to kill it.

That's right, this is really a battle against the conservative.

...And in other news, magpies have begun their nesting and swooping season.

Edit: I think my patience broke.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Necessary? that's not the point, the point MIGHT be that it could become a bi product of trying to crack genetics so we can actually cure dissease. The point MIGHT be that genetics needs to be worked on in small levels in more ways than just using a big scanner on it. But did I say nessacary? I said the laws are out of their mind to outlaw even the slightest use of almost negliable mattirial just because we MIGHT have to kill it.
> 
> That's right, this is really a battle against the conservative.


 
dude i'm the fucking FARTHEST from a conservative. it's not going to help anyone. if anything, it is going to *DRASTICALLY ENDANGER THE POPULATION* by allowing animal-only diseases to mutate and become infectious to humans, and vice versa. you are opening a gateway that is going to let everything of that nature criss-cross.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Protip: Barring Sci-Fi of the Space Opera variety (Tzeentch knowing my love of it), the only real advantages you are getting by making stronger, more durable warriors... is that they can carry a bigger gun, more armor, and more ammo. That's about it. And, while impressive, we're at the point technologically where you are neither getting cost efficiency, nor are you gaining any particular leg-up over your opposition: You can still be killed by a 7.62mm to the face, a .50BMG is still going to set you in a world of pain, you aren't going to be able to rip apart tanks bare-handed (oh, but they will still be MORE than capable of grinding you under their treads)...



Well, one thing's for sure, problems could be solved by IRON MAN!

But seriously, Millitary funding has and always will be through the roof. So why don't they spend it on something with medical benifits... That could also give us cool comercial by-products.

Of, course some conservative laws are in the way.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> dude i'm the fucking FARTHEST from a conservative. it's not going to help anyone. if anything, it is going to *DRASTICALLY ENDANGER THE POPULATION* by allowing animal-only diseases to mutate and become infectious to humans, and vice versa. you are opening a gateway that is going to let everything of that nature criss-cross.


 
Okay, now you're starting to sound like a drama monarchy again.

Remember the key thing said by scientists: "We have no intention of letting them get into poputaltion."

And by proxy of the precautions and *Protocols* they have, desease will not get in or out of it. Namely due to quarentine.

And since when was this an academic debate?

Edit: also, Is it just me, or is this guy sounding like a doom sayer?


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Okay, now you're starting to sound like a drama monarchy again.
> 
> Remember the key thing said by scientists: "We have no intention of letting them get into poputaltion."
> 
> ...


 
Also continueing this, Swine flu and bird flu already happened without hybrids. Hybrids make no difference to that.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Now, think about it. People can still break laws even if they are in place. If the laws say stay clear of it all together, people will go underground. But if it only says they need a green light first so they can do incremental testing (possibly destroying embreo as well) then there would be no reason to go mad scientist.
> 
> So; New point, Laws are made to be broken, so make it easier to get through.


  I want to believe you'll grow out of this phase.  I want to so very, very badly.  



Zex' Grey said:


> Necessary? that's not the point, the point MIGHT be that it could become a bi product of trying to crack genetics so we can actually cure dissease.


  And said break of coding just _happens_ to involve a multi-million dollar plastic surgery that entails reconstructing the entire epidermis, skeletal, and nervous system, alongside several internal organs?  Let alone the change to reproductive organs for shits & giggles (since you seem to be implying that they'd be reproductively viable for more anthros)?



Zex' Grey said:


> But seriously, Millitary funding has and always will be through the roof. So why don't they spend it on something with medical benifits...


 _What medical benefits_?  You're proposing billions of dollars be sucked from research on diseases and virus' we already know about, _to make someone a ManBearPig_.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Edit: I think my patience broke.


 
I didn't know that was an extension to spellcheck.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I want to believe you'll grow out of this phase. I want to so very, very badly.
> 
> And said break of coding just _happens_ to involve a multi-million dollar plastic surgery that entails reconstructing the entire epidermis, skeletal, and nervous system, alongside several internal organs? Let alone the change to reproductive organs for shits & giggles (since you seem to be implying that they'd be reproductively viable for more anthros)?
> 
> _What medical benefits_? You're proposing billions of dollars be sucked from research on diseases and virus' we already know about, _to make someone a ManBearPig_.



Last one first: I'm not proposing they take from medicine for it. I propose they take from the millitary.

Second w/2nd: You're joking right? I may have come with the intention of such. But I need to say that I'm talking just a small embreo now; For gene reseach! This way is done in hopes we can get this full furry stuff later. 

Oh, and for the record, I may be planing to be cryonicly frozen when I die.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I didn't know that was an extension to spellcheck.



*nervous laughter*


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Okay, now you're starting to sound like a drama monarchy again.
> 
> Remember the key thing said by scientists: "We have no intention of letting them get into poputaltion."
> 
> ...




Harely is right.

There are certain Organisms that affect certain species of animals that can be potentially deadly for them. If you enable a way for them to mutate and mature, it would do more harm than good because you have a threshold for those organisms to evolve.
Quarantine will not do a Goddamn thing. There are also other zoonotic diseases that can cross over via sexual contact and bodily fluids.

 Good news everyone! You have developed a way to destroy mankind!

I still stand by my point. You were better on MMOs.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Okay, now you're starting to sound like a drama monarchy again.
> 
> Remember the key thing said by scientists: "We have no intention of letting them get into poputaltion."
> 
> ...



1. okay, if they have no intention of getting into the population, and "rules are made to be broken", as you said, then why do we need to null the law? they could be doing it right now and furthering the chances of killing us all with a supervirus.

2. it's "quarantine", and you can't stop an airborne disease. no security is perfect, just read Stephen King's "the Stand" (see what i did there? referenced something MOST WOULD UNDERSTAND)

3. YOU'RE DISCUSSING SCIENCE, OF FUCKING COURSE IT'S ACADEMIC!

4. i'm not a doom sayer, i just know that your reasoning is just so we could make anthros. there's no logic behind this. your reasoning was backed into a corner so you held it's back up with the "for science" card.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Harely is right.


 
it's WEIRD to see you say that :V borderline shocking


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Harely is right.
> 
> There are certain Organisms that affect certain species of animals that can be potentially deadly for them. If you enable a way for them to mutate and mature, it would do more harm than good because you have a threshold for those organisms to evolve.
> Quarantine will not do a Goddamn thing. There are also other zoonotic diseases that can cross over via sexual contact and bodily fluids.
> ...



... I suppose...

But at least let me get this gag in.



> Every [gene]! Is saaaaaaacred.
> Every [Gene] is good!
> If a [Gene] is [Tainted]
> God gets quite irate.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> ... I suppose...
> 
> But at least let me get this gag in.


 Good news everyone, our OP is a moron!


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Good news everyone, our OP is a moron!



Like I said, I was bored.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Like I said, I was bored.


 
no excuse. boredom does not support stupidity.

in b4 "im tired and i dont even know what im saying at this point XD" 'cause that tends to come from the same mouths who blame boredom for ridiculousness.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> no excuse. boredom does not support stupidity.
> 
> in b4 "im tired and i dont even know what im saying at this point XD" 'cause that tends to come from the same mouths who blame boredom for ridiculousness.



No, this whole campaign was because I was bored. So here's a prize.

"and their supplies ran low, so they ate the advocate. and there was much rejoyceing."


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

Also, I've never heard of "the stand".


----------



## Machine (Sep 18, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> no excuse. boredom does not support stupidity.
> 
> in b4 "im tired and i dont even know what im saying at this point XD" 'cause that tends to come from the same mouths who blame boredom for ridiculousness.


Such sweet truth.

At least I put my boredom-induced threads into R&R instead of contribute to the Den's furfaggoty mass.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Such sweet truth.
> 
> At least I put my boredom-induced threads into R&R instead of contribute to the Den's furfaggoty mass.



There's a forum for ranting? AHHH.... Candle ja-


----------



## Machine (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> There's a forum for ranting? AHHH.... Candle ja-


1. You're doing it wrong, so *STFU.*
2. Yes.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

Amphion said:


> 1. You're doing it wrong, so *STFU.*
> 2. Yes.



Hey, aruguing the last point first is my thing... I'm flatered.


----------



## Machine (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Hey, aruguing the last point first is my thing... I'm flatered.


I can't say I understood that properly.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I can't say I understood that properly.


 
I'm Lmao, so it probably isn't time to understand.

Ah, since we're still going let's thrown in another monty python reference.



> *man made of bicycal repairs walks past*
> Hey look! it's bicycal repair man!


 
Edit: In any case I think it's time to abandon ship.


----------



## Machine (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Edit: In any case I think it's time to abandon ship.


AKA, thread lock.


----------



## Oovie (Sep 18, 2010)

Creating an avian hybrid would probably have some practicality, if they were created _tomorrow_. By the time we actually reached the point of achieving that however, technology would have easily replaced the perks of an avian to the point that it'd just be cosmetic like any other species. 

Flying would cure obesity? Great exercise you know, but then again they'd probably have a cure for exercise.

Overall stupid idea though, makes me cringe what a twisted world we'd live in with all the things that could go wrong from this.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 18, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Overall stupid idea though, makes me cringe what a twisted world we'd live in with all the things that could go wrong from this.


 
It's a very deep and complex problem, one that I am fascinated by; what will we do when the morals of today clash with the technology of tomorrow? How will we fare compared to the dystopian realms of movies and books? Will morality decay as technology advances, or will tech become entrapped in morality's cage? [/poetry]

I'd like to see this in my lifetime.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

I just remembered the first rule of alchemy... Add the rule of "the secret" and... maybe something happens...


----------



## Fay V (Sep 18, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> It's a very deep and complex problem, one that I am fascinated by; what will we do when the morals of today clash with the technology of tomorrow? How will we fare compared to the dystopian realms of movies and books? Will morality decay as technology advances, or will tech become entrapped in morality's cage? [/poetry]
> 
> I'd like to see this in my lifetime.



You ought to get into Neuroethics and philosophy of the mind. I'm doing research now on the effect of internet social networks on morals :3

Annnyway OP is an idiot that doesn't understand science in the least. saying people might need it in the future is a terrible reason. I hate when 14 year olds watch too much anime and think they know science.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

Fay V said:


> You ought to get into Neuroethics and philosophy of the mind. I'm doing research now on the effect of internet social networks on morals :3
> 
> Annnyway OP is an idiot that doesn't understand science in the least. saying people might need it in the future is a terrible reason. I hate when 14 year olds watch too much anime and think they know science.



YOUNGEST 16 YEAR OLD!!! I'M CHILDISH CAUSE I'M THE YOUNGEST!!! 

sorry, but please get it right.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 18, 2010)

Fay V said:


> You ought to get into Neuroethics and philosophy of the mind. I'm doing research now on the effect of internet social networks on morals :3
> 
> Annnyway OP is an idiot that doesn't understand science in the least. saying people might need it in the future is a terrible reason. I hate when 14 year olds watch too much anime and think they know science.


 


Zex' Grey said:


> I just remembered the first rule of alchemy...  Add the rule of "the secret" and... maybe something happens...


Use references that people understand. wtf is "the secret" 
also if you really want to be "pro science" then it's not the "first rule of alchemy" it's the mother fucking law of conservation of mass. That's 4th grade shit right there you little weeabo


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Use references that people understand. wtf is "the secret"
> also if you really want to be "pro science" then it's not the "first rule of alchemy" it's the mother fucking law of conservation of mass. That's 4th grade shit right there you little weeabo


 
I use terms I'm comfortable with. 1st rule of alchemy sounds cooler.

Edit: oh, and the secret is that if you think about something enough, it comes true (also I'm aware it's probably wrong)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> I use terms I'm comfortable with. 1st rule of alchemy sounds cooler.
> 
> Edit: oh, and the secret is that if you think about something enough, it comes true (also I'm aware it's probably wrong)



OP, use the fucking multiquote button instead of fucking double/tripple posting.

Cause ya just spamming your own thread.


Also pipe dream is a pipe dream.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> OP, use the fucking multiquote button instead of fucking double/tripple posting.
> 
> Cause ya just spamming your own thread.
> 
> ...


 
Pipe dream becomes legend of stupidity if it goes for at least 10 years. And I'd be happy with that.

Also, this is more on topic than the campaign it's self because This thread was supposed to be about my campaign rather than what my campaign says.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> I use terms I'm comfortable with. 1st rule of alchemy sounds cooler.
> 
> Edit: oh, and the secret is that if you think about something enough, it comes true (also I'm aware it's probably wrong)



That is very much wrong. That idealist philosophy has been dead a while. In fact there's a very funny anecdote about Jonathan Swift dealing with a person that believed such a thing. 

And sounding cool does not make the argument any more viable. It makes you sound like an idiot that couldn't get out of elementary school because you don't understand basic science concepts.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Pipe dream becomes legend of stupidity if it goes for at least 10 years. And I'd be happy with that.
> 
> Also, this is more on topic than the campaign it's self because This thread was supposed to be about my campaign rather than what my campaign says.


 
Campaign to produce hybrids? Of what use are hybrids anyway? Are they important to our well being? are they important to this planet? will they help this planet? The likely answer is no, so I fail to see why we need hybrids.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Campaign to produce hybrids? Of what use are hybrids anyway? Are they important to our well being? are they important to this planet? will they help this planet? The likely answer is no, so I fail to see why we need hybrids.


 till we need cheap slave labor to mine another planet for its resources...oh SHI- RED FACTION :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> till we need cheap slave labor to mine another planet for its resources...oh SHI- RED FACTION :V



I loved those games. I have both for my PS2. 

Still, I don't see why hybrids are so important that OP wants them created so badly. Unless of course OP just wants a hybrid to fuck.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I loved those games. I have both for my PS2.
> 
> Still, I don't see why hybrids are so important that OP wants them created so badly. Unless of course *OP just wants a hybrid to fuck.*



ding ding ding, give this boy a prize!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 18, 2010)

Fay V said:


> ding ding ding, give this boy a prize!



LOL! Don't make me laugh, it triggers my cough.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I loved those games. I have both for my PS2.
> 
> Still, I don't see why hybrids are so important that OP wants them created so badly. Unless of course OP just wants a hybrid to fuck.


 I got Red Faction all the way to Guerilla, Red Faction 2 is my fave due to what you do in game determine the ending...
but yea that would be the only reason I see we would need hybrids for, slave labor and how I mention earlier
"We would shorten their lifespan, fuck them over on breeding and put very heavy laws on em"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I got Red Faction all the way to Guerilla, Red Faction 2 is my fave due to what you do in game determine the ending...
> but yea that would be the only reason I see we would need hybrids for, slave labor and how I mention earlier
> "We would shorten their lifespan, fuck them over on breeding and put very heavy laws on em"



I have never played RF 2. I may get it out later and have a go. That is if I have time.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have never played RF 2. I may get it out later and have a go. That is if I have time.


 gonna be hard to find it, I play all 3 on PC, and for PC I had to go SINGLE Core to run RF2 as the game crashes with anything more than a single core


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> gonna be hard to find it, I play all 3 on PC, and for PC I had to go SINGLE Core to run RF2 as the game crashes with anything more than a single core


 
that's ok then, I don't use my PC for gaming. My RF 2 is on the PS2. Sometimes I wonder why I keep my PS2's cause I barely play the damn things.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe it's too late to say this, but why do you even give a fuck about these anti-hybrid laws, Zex? You'll never become the furfag you so desperately want to be anyway.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 18, 2010)

It's nice to know quixotism is still alive and well.

I want real-life hybrids too. Why aren't we demanding that the anti-hybrid laws be abolished. Furries, you're better than just sitting around and bawwing out that you can't be an anthro. You wanna be an anthro, you gotta take action!


----------



## Willow (Sep 18, 2010)

Has someone brought up the fact that human/animal hybrids probably wouldn't live very long?


----------



## Oovie (Sep 18, 2010)

Willow said:


> Has someone brought up the fact that human/animal hybrids probably wouldn't live very long?


 Combine the long life of humans + avians and it'll work itself out, mayhbe? Dog people will live for, 4 years.


----------



## Willow (Sep 18, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Combine the long life of humans + avians and it'll work itself out, mayhbe? Dog people will live for, 4 years.


 I don't think it works like that, because some dog breeds can live for 15+ years. Cats can live for up to 20 years if they're taken care of well and live inside.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 18, 2010)

Willow said:


> Has someone brought up the fact that human/animal hybrids probably wouldn't live very long?


Either Crysix or Harley, I believe.

Though somehow "cheap" keeps getting brought up for the hybrids.  I'm curious to see someone point out an extensive facial reconstruction surgery that's cheaper than a year's labor from a sweatshop child, let alone full procedure modifying full-body epidermis, nervous system, and skeletal system.


----------



## Willow (Sep 18, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Either Crysix or Harley, I believe.
> 
> Though somehow "cheap" keeps getting brought up for the hybrids.  I'm curious to see someone point out an extensive facial reconstruction surgery that's cheaper than a year's labor from a sweatshop child, let alone full procedure modifying full-body epidermis, nervous system, and skeletal system.


 Even normal plastic surgery isn't that cheap, and we're talking about basically making a whole new person? Well, I guess it would be cheaper if you went to some shady, back alley surgeon or something.


----------



## crzz (Sep 18, 2010)

Wtf, I didnt read all of this, I got a headache halfway through.  The thing is thay any type of man made genetic mutations will never happen, especially when not everything is known about our bodies.

Day dreaming much?   If anything, I suggest you start getting into robotics, your going in the wrong direction


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 18, 2010)

Willow said:


> Has someone brought up the fact that human/animal hybrids probably wouldn't live very long?


I'd imagine most furries would have a mindset of "I'd rather live 10 years as an anthro, than 70 as a human."


----------



## Willow (Sep 18, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I'd imagine most furries would have a mindset of "I'd rather live 10 years as an anthro, than 70 as a human."


I don't even think you'd live past a year.


----------



## Don (Sep 18, 2010)

Willow said:


> I don't even think you'd live past a year.


 
Between the angry mobs calling you a monster and the inherent instability of becoming an anthro, I'd say living for more than 3 months would be an achievement.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 18, 2010)

Willow said:


> I don't even think you'd live past a year.



I can live with this. I sometimes wish a humans life expectancy was not so long. I'd rather not live until I am so old I need a nurse to wipe my arse.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll be cool for human/animal hybrids. Who doesn't want to their favorite animal?


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 18, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> It's nice to know quixotism is still alive and well.
> 
> I want real-life hybrids too. Why aren't we demanding that the anti-hybrid laws be abolished. Furries, you're better than just sitting around and bawwing out that you can't be an anthro. You wanna be an anthro, you gotta take action!


 do note some of us furs are sane :V


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 18, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> I'd say living for more than 3 months would be an achievement.


And, I still say that furries would flock _en masse_ to attempt such a transformation.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 18, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Like I said, I was bored.


 
Just an Ordinary poster, but watch out! He's not an ordinary poster! :V


----------



## Attaman (Sep 18, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Between the angry mobs calling you a monster


I'm quite curious to see how this happens.

Step 1:  Gather $10+ Million USD.
Step 2:  Spend a decade getting extensive surgery, rehabilitation, and so on.
Step 3:  Find the most racist area in your home state / nation you can find, pick fights.  Barring that, fly to third world nation and mock natives.
Step 4:  Profit!



RandyDarkshade said:


> I can live with this. I sometimes wish a humans life expectancy was not so long. I'd rather not live until I am so old I need a nurse to wipe my arse.


  My grandfather made it to 85 before suffering any notable health complications, being mentally stable and capable of mowing a decently sized lawn (or shoveling out a decently sized driveway) without much issue the years prior to health issues.  Even being out of the norm (average life expectancy in the late 70's right now, I believe), an average person can quite readily live into (at least) their sixties before suffering complications.  I'd put that _woefully_ above a lifespan half that or under (if people are proposing 30-year life anthros), with the only gain being... plastic surgery to change your appearance?



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I'll be cool for human/animal hybrids. Who doesn't want to their favorite animal?


  What if you already are your favorite animal?


----------



## rodox_video (Sep 18, 2010)

This is a troll, right?


----------



## Machine (Sep 18, 2010)

rodox_video said:


> This is a troll, right?


My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 19, 2010)

rodox_video said:


> This is a troll, right?


 
If only this was true...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 19, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I'll be cool for human/animal hybrids. Who doesn't want to their favorite animal?


 People who want to live a normal and peaceful life, that's who.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> People who want to live a normal and peaceful life, that's who.



Since when do furries want to live a normal and peaceful life? 


I think me and you would be just two of the minority of the fandom who would want a normal life.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 19, 2010)

Say, Zex, quick question, have you ever heard of this joke website by Sean McElroy (Blue Otter)?

I think this guy is a visionary.

Anybody looking forward to the future when TLC bases their show on a gene clinic?

If the future isn't anything like it in Futurama I will kill myself.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 19, 2010)

Even if you get these laws struck down, nobody wants to make furries.  They want to make shit like pigs with organs suitable for human transplant.  Not obscure wank material.

Thread is retarded.


----------



## Geek (Sep 19, 2010)

Am I mad? Yep. I read the menu clearly and ordered my steak. I waited patiently for my order, telling all of my friends how good it will be. I was served a turdburger.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 19, 2010)

Lobar said:


> They want to make shit like pigs with organs suitable for human transplant.


 

That's actually a good idea for a use for this.


----------



## Willow (Sep 19, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Since when do furries want to live a normal and peaceful life?
> 
> 
> I think me and you would be just two of the minority of the fandom who would want a normal life.


 I'm pretty sure the majority of the furries here would want to live a normal peaceful life.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> I'm pretty sure the majority of the furries here would want to live a normal peaceful life.



You need to re calibrate your sarcasm detector. 

Normal doesn't exist anyway. Lifestylers see what they do as being "normal" yet to other people is weird and abnormal so, normal is all down to the perception of an individual.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 19, 2010)

Being a hybrid like this would be really cool!


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 23, 2010)

ahh... just so people know where all my (ligitimate) arguments come from, watch this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuQ91k8e1LQ -Keith Olberman. (or some such spelling)


----------



## Yowza (Sep 23, 2010)

I really hope this is a joke.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 23, 2010)

Yowza said:


> I really hope this is a joke.


 
Probably the ligitimate part... yes... But it did make me realise the first time round that the laws were stupid.

Edit: also, I'm a self professed morron.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 23, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Probably the ligitimate part... yes... But it did make me realise the first time round that the laws were stupid.
> 
> Edit: also, I'm a self professed morron.


 
you are the MOST sixteen year old sixteen year old i have ever seen.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Sep 23, 2010)

is this really still going o.o'


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 23, 2010)

My opinion of Olberman just went down the shitter.

I think we should do with this thread what is suggested in my sig. Burn the fucker and have satan fuck the ashes.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 23, 2010)

Okay, let's recap the arguments;

1. I said the laws are wrong because they serve no purpose, that was proven wrong in at least keeping cross transmissions at bay.
2. I noted that people in the under ground are likely to try doing it anyways so it's better if it's allowed but under rigirous regulation. 
3. People said the the regulation would do nothing to stop disease.

From this I can assume from that if people are going to go underground to do the experiments if the laws pass then the risk noted to be present of cross transmissions would still be pressent. As a note some regulation that allows people to work is better than mad scientists causeing a higher risk of cross transmissions.

Is this good logic? I want to get this back on track now.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 23, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Okay, let's recap the arguments;
> 
> 1. I said the laws are wrong because they serve no purpose, that was proven wrong in at least keeping cross transmissions at bay.
> 2. I noted that people in the under ground are likely to try doing it anyways so it's better if it's allowed but under rigirous regulation.
> ...


 
THERE IS NO LOGIC. YOU HAVE NO CASE. COURT DISMISSED.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 23, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> THERE IS NO LOGIC. YOU HAVE NO CASE. COURT DISMISSED.



The reason I'm here is to build a case. Hand me some logic already, or you're not changing anything.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 23, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> The reason I'm here is to build a case. Hand me some logic already, or you're not changing anything.


 
you're not building a case. i threw logic at you and you denied it with "BUT IT WILL BENEFIT PEOPLE AND THEY'LL DO IT ANYWAY SO WE SHOULD MAKE IT LEGAL" (good argument in some cases, but not here). cloning is illegal. i'm sure it's happening in underground labs, but that doesn't mean it should be legalized. there are cans of worms we do NOT need to open, and hybrid studies would just be playing a god that doesn't need to be tried. it's not a good idea. it won't be a good idea. it's a neat idea, but it serves no good purpose, and there are FAR too many risks of mutations in animal and human only diseases.

also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2K63gCqOXY song relevant to the topic.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 23, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> you're not building a case. i threw logic at you and you denied it with "BUT IT WILL BENEFIT PEOPLE AND THEY'LL DO IT ANYWAY SO WE SHOULD MAKE IT LEGAL" (good argument in some cases, but not here). cloning is illegal. i'm sure it's happening in underground labs, but that doesn't mean it should be legalized. there are cans of worms we do NOT need to open, and hybrid studies would just be playing a god that doesn't need to be tried. it's not a good idea. it won't be a good idea. it's a neat idea, but it serves no good purpose, and there are FAR too many risks of mutations in animal and human only diseases.
> 
> also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2K63gCqOXY song relevant to the topic.


 
I think summurising what you said would be, "we just don't need to make it legal".

In which case let's think the converse. Do you know how hard it would be to enforce this law? People would have to check dozens of inventories for stolen medical equipment, then burst into posibly hundreds or thousands of basements just to find anything that was stolen.

Then you also have to make sure that no one is trying to build the equipment. And if the people making the hybrids are doing it in groups then you have to make sure none of the parts make it to the same area.

Also does anyone realise you'd need a special police just to enforce it? And as far as I know "health and safety" doesn't check underground labs.

Of course I do note if there are people out there trained to do all this then I'm left with the flimsy argument that "It's a waste of tax-payer money" that could be spent on more serious crimes.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 23, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> I think summurising what you said would be, "we just don't need to make it legal".
> 
> In which case let's think the converse. Do you know how hard it would be to enforce this law? People would have to check dozens of inventories for stolen medical equipment, then burst into posibly hundreds or thousands of basements just to find anything that was stolen.
> 
> ...


 
leave the law as it is. we don't need to boost it, we don't need to take it away. you're pretty much saying "well it's just too hard to enforce it!" now. just because it would be hard to do doesn't mean we should just not do it. :V i don't want brucellosis or feline HIV.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 23, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> leave the law as it is. we don't need to boost it, we don't need to take it away. you're pretty much saying "well it's just too hard to enforce it!" now. just because it would be hard to do doesn't mean we should just not do it. :V i don't want brucellosis or feline HIV.


 
With the crux of this being disease, would you be willing to change your mind if we eradicated the world (or at least the parts that matter) of disease? In which case we can adjourn this part of the argument in favour of "is it possible to rid the world of disease?"

Edit: feel free to keep arguing the main contention though.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 23, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> With the crux of this being disease, would you be willing to change your mind if we eradicated the world (or at least the parts that matter) of disease? In which case we can adjourn this part of the argument in favour of "is it possible to rid the world of disease?"
> 
> Edit: feel free to keep arguing the main contention though.


 
well, seeing as that is completely impossible...no, it would not change my mind. that will never happen.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 23, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> well, seeing as that is completely impossible...no, it would not change my mind. that will never happen.


 
Well then, maybe I should try.

Edit: after all, you (or someone else) said I should do something more productive with my time. And me trying to rid the world of disease would be productive, suit my goals (make the impossible possible), and help this.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 23, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Well then, maybe I should try.
> 
> Edit: after all, you (or someone else) said I should do something more productive with my time. And me trying to rid the world of disease would be productive, suit my goals (make the impossible possible), and help this.


 
go for it. one man can save six million as much as one man can kill six million. if that's what you wanna do, then do it and do it to the best of your ability.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 24, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> go for it. one man can save six million as much as one man can kill six million. if that's what you wanna do, then do it and do it to the best of your ability.



Wow... Thanks... I'll do what I can.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 24, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Wow... Thanks... I'll do what I can.


 
no prob. just because i don't agree with your ideas on the hybrid thing doesn't mean i don't like you. we need more people with enough confidence to want to change the world themselves. too many folks think that they as one person can't do anything, when it's been one person at a time making the huge changes in the world.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 24, 2010)

OP, OP, Stop, just stop. You are making every furry that knows and loves science (Including me to an extent) want to smack you upside the head with a 9th grade science book.


Read my sig, take out the word "english", replace it with "science"


No hybrids for u


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 24, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> OP, OP, Stop, just stop. You are making ever furry that knows and loves science (Including me to an extent) want to smack you upside the head with a 9th grade science book.
> 
> 
> Read my sig, take out the word "english", replace it with "science"
> ...



I hate to sound snarky (okay that's a blatent lie) but I feel that killing disease would kinda be like it droped epic loot. And I droped science at 8th grade so I wouldn't know what's in that book.

In any case, it might make sense to cure disease in animals before it becomes the next bird/swine flu.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 24, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> I drop*p*ed science at 8th grade


 

Well shit, that explains alot, carry on :V


----------



## Yowza (Sep 24, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Probably the ligitimate part... yes... But it did make me realise the first time round that the laws were stupid.
> 
> Edit: also, I'm a self professed morron.


 
No, I hope everything in this topic is a joke.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 24, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> And I droped science at 8th grade


 
HOW DID YOU
I DON'T EVEN
YOU HAVE TO TAKE IT IN HIGH SCHOOL :V


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> HOW DID YOU
> I DON'T EVEN
> YOU HAVE TO TAKE IT IN HIGH SCHOOL :V


 
His high school was obviously Catholic and he replaced it with "How to be ignorant 101"


----------



## Attaman (Sep 24, 2010)

Remember, OP thinks this is a process that people can _do with materials they hid in their basement labs_.  "Hey, buddy, for fity ever wanna see what it's like to have some wings?"


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Remember, OP thinks this is a process that people can _do with materials they hid in their basement labs_.  "Hey, buddy, for fity ever wanna see what it's like to have some wings?"


 "Sodium borate? Is that like, salt?"


----------



## Mentova (Sep 24, 2010)

Can anyone explain this thread? I can't get anything from it other than "stupid"


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Can anyone explain this thread? I can't get anything from it other than "stupid"


 
i can explain it in the bedroom...naked.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i can explain it in the bedroom...naked.


 
Please explain it to me


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 24, 2010)

Molly said:


> Please explain it to me


 
come with me, i will tell you ;3


----------



## Mentova (Sep 24, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i can explain it in the bedroom...naked.


 Sorry I only enter pervert's rooms if they offer me candy.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sorry I only enter pervert's rooms if they offer me candy.


 
i have an entire bowl of candy!


----------



## Mentova (Sep 24, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i have an entire bowl of candy!


 Sold.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sold.


 
now come with molly and i, we will have much fun...explaining things. naked.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 25, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> now come with molly and i, we will have much fun...explaining things. naked.


 
Just like sex therapists!

...Wait, they're _not_ supposed to do that?


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> now come with molly and i, we will have much fun...explaining things. naked.


 Okay I shall come with you.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 25, 2010)

Molly said:


> Just like sex therapists!
> 
> ...Wait, they're _not_ supposed to do that?


 
i wish mine had... :C


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 25, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i wish mine had... :C


 
God, my psychiatrist was _bangin_.

I let her know too, she told me she liked the compliment.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2010)

Can't say I've ever been to a therapist...


----------



## Twink (Sep 25, 2010)

Molly said:


> God, my psychiatrist was _bangin_.
> 
> I let her know too, she told me she liked the compliment.


 
bangin like as in like what i hope you mean or bangin like in cool?



Heckler & Koch said:


> Can't say I've ever been to a therapist...



you don't know what you're missing out on man... huuuuh WUUUH a furry that hasn't been to a therapist?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 25, 2010)

Twink said:


> bangin like as in like what i hope you mean or bangin like in cool?


 
As in sexy


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 25, 2010)

Molly said:


> As in sexy


 
i've had like twelve and they're never hot.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2010)

Twink said:


> bangin like as in like what i hope you mean or bangin like in cool?
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know what you're missing out on man... huuuuh WUUUH a furry that hasn't been to a therapist?


 I ragequit the furry fandumb and am just here to annoy you strange folk out of boredom.

I guess that explains it :V


----------



## Alstor (Sep 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I ragequit the furry fandumb and am just here to annoy you strange folk out of boredom.
> 
> I guess that explains it :V


Read this, FAF. You took a guy that was maybe interested in anthros, decided to fag up when he wanted to have some normal conversations, and led him to leave as you guys weren't quitting.

Furry fandom at its finest. :V

Guys, I'm joking.


----------



## Willow (Sep 25, 2010)

Wait a second..H&K was a furry?


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2010)

Willow said:


> Wait a second..H&K was a furry?


 Was is the keyword there.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow.. After reading this thread.. I just.. I can't... I don't even... -brain meltdown, aneurysm due to the sheer amounts of stupidity contained here- x_x


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I ragequit the furry fandumb and am just here to annoy you strange folk out of boredom.
> 
> I guess that explains it :V


 If you're still communicating with furries through an internet message board, you haven't left the fandom. Stop being in denial.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> If you're still communicating with furries through an internet message board, you haven't left the fandom. Stop being in denial.


 Shutup I love denial.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 27, 2010)

Do you think people could make a furry body shape using custom titanium bones? found this: http://www.news.com.au/technology/d...e-titanium-bones/story-e6frfro0-1225928889483


----------



## Attaman (Sep 27, 2010)

"We can make Titanium Bones, what should we do with them?"
"Let's make bodies for furfags out of them, there's a market for that right?"
"... About five people, sir."
"Excellent!  Let's start right away!"
"... Five very questionably sane people, sir."
"I said, excellent."
"And very probably too poor to-"
"Do you like having a job?"


----------



## Zex' Grey (Sep 27, 2010)

Attaman said:


> "We can make Titanium Bones, what should we do with them?"
> "Let's make bodies for furfags out of them, there's a market for that right?"
> "... About five people, sir."
> "Excellent! Let's start right away!"
> ...


 
Well, these uses could just slip into the market over time. Besides, no medical product is comersialised imidiately... or something. Only things expresedly for the consumer market gets there first; others get their hands on it and then find a way to comersialise it.

But in any case, (some) people will still want to get metal bones; with or without customisation. 

This is a probably slanted observation.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 27, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Do you think people could make a furry body shape using custom titanium bones? found this: http://www.news.com.au/technology/d...e-titanium-bones/story-e6frfro0-1225928889483


 
That is stupid in so many ways I don't know where to start


----------



## Lurker#59 (Oct 3, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Sure, we should have the right to make hybrids. But shouldn't those hybrids have the right to be human? I don't think there would be a lot of people (who aren't furry...) who would agree to being a real life anthro - but you can't ask an unfertilized egg, can you?
> 
> If a person of at least 18 years of age wants to undergo excessive surgery to BECOME furry, then they should have that right. But to something that can't think? I don't think that should be so.


 
Well this shining gem (serious) of a post caught my eye and inspired me to make an account just to comment on it. I agree with the sentiments on asking first, but you know what? We already have people in our world shamelessly doing just the opposite of that kind of thing. Completely ignoring what their (already born in this case) child might want for itself with non-consensual body mods. While not the same thing, it is slightly similar. Circumcision. (<-This was done to me, hate it.) Ear piercing. Etc. (Possibly abortion too, but that opens a whole 'nother can of worms) You can't ask the infant if it wants all it's body left untampered with either. Just thought these might be worth mentioning when it comes to the territory of ethics. I saw a few parallels.

Interestingly, some people are willing to flip out and go totally batshit when so much as a tattoo is done to a minor, despite that it is arguably not as physically altering compared to the first example I provided, (but they are both just as unnecessary don't get me wrong) and yet it's somehow more acceptable by our society and most people don't bat an eye at it. Sure, some of this attitude may stem from how it guards against disease, (I don't buy it myself, so would cutting out your appendix) but what about the child's human rights? It's strange that people recognize that only when it comes to the tattoo. People are just self righteous, arrogant, and ignorant. It's the same pitiful song everywhere you look, this thread is just another testament to that fact. Even if it were feasible, (which it isn't) it takes a special brand of naivetÃ© to believe that "hybrids" wouldn't be subject to even worse. We can't seem to manage to treat our fellow man properly through all our social stigmas. Forget about it. I don't think even I was like this at 16.

With that said, I sincerely apologize for any thread necro on my behalf, (didn't seem that old though so figured it was acceptable) and will likely be slinking away into my little hidey hole not to be heard from again.


----------



## Twink (Oct 3, 2010)

FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT MIGHT BE HOLY PLEASE LET THIS DIE!!!


----------



## Zex' Grey (Oct 3, 2010)

I thought up some weird method while trying to get to sleep. It's a long term gambit, and it might not work at all, plus it might have the same risks as normal method. But I'll tell you anyways.

Find creature that reproduces well, then get a deactivated vesion of the human genome and put a few hundred copys in. Then let nature do the rest (mutation and what not).

Again. It's one of those things I thought up while half asleap.


----------



## Lurk (Oct 3, 2010)

Learn to spell. Learn to logic. Learn to shut up. 

Once you've accomplished all of the above, you then should be allowed to type. Until then, if it's not irresistible to post the most stupid things you can think of, try breaking your fingers in the most creative way you can imagine.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 3, 2010)

God dammit, someone resurrected the stupidity that is this thread.



Zex' Grey said:


> I thought up some weird method while trying to get to sleep. It's a long term gambit, and it might not work at all, plus it might have the same risks as normal method. But I'll tell you anyways.
> 
> Find creature that reproduces well, then get a deactivated vesion of the human genome and put a few hundred copys in. Then let nature do the rest (mutation and what not).
> 
> Again. It's one of those things I thought up while half asleap.


 
what is a "deactivated" part of a gene. Do you mean when DNA mushes genes, like with women, or what? Besides that, it's pretty stupid, for several reasons. 
1. Evolution takes a fucking long time. Seriously. To see any significant results you'd need things breeding like microscopic organisms...or tribbles. I am assuming we're picking a rodent of some sort, unless you want bugs. You notice how we don't have huge variations of rodents from 20 years, 50, a century ago...because this shit takes a very long time. The time is would take to get something near human is...staggering

2.Keeping them in a controlled scientific environment probably won't yield much. You know, the whole darwin thing works because creatures adapt to fill a niche of some sort in the wild. There's a cool plant that is hard to eat....a bird with a beak perfect for eating it, science is magic. Thing is, there's not a huge amount to adapt to in a scientific setting, unless you force the situation on it, and then you're sort of skewing the results. 

3. You could release them into nature so they can go and survive, mutate, and fill all those niches in the world...except that has always been, and will always be a terrible idea. You not only screw up the local ecosystem by introducing new animals, but you also end up with things like killer bees. gene manipulation + nature = OMG NO!

In conclusion, just because you watched the secret of NYHM does not mean you are a genius scientist to be, nor does it mean that is the future. 
Start with an idea that can get funding and support, accomplish something worthwhile, build from there. 
There will not be anthros in your lifetime.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Oct 3, 2010)

Fay V said:


> what is a "deactivated" part of a gene. Do you mean when DNA mushes genes, like with women, or what? Besides that, it's pretty stupid, for several reasons.


I meant change whatever part of the gene that makes it code, and switch it off.



> 1. Evolution takes a fucking long time. Seriously. To see any significant results you'd need things breeding like microscopic organisms...or tribbles. I am assuming we're picking a rodent of some sort, unless you want bugs. You notice how we don't have huge variations of rodents from 20 years, 50, a century ago...because this shit takes a very long time. The time is would take to get something near human is...staggering


I did say it would be "long term"... Although your way of putting it is better.

Also, I was thinking rodents.




> 2.Keeping them in a controlled scientific environment probably won't yield much. You know, the whole darwin thing works because creatures adapt to fill a niche of some sort in the wild. There's a cool plant that is hard to eat....a bird with a beak perfect for eating it, science is magic. Thing is, there's not a huge amount to adapt to in a scientific setting, unless you force the situation on it, and then you're sort of skewing the results.
> 
> 3. You could release them into nature so they can go and survive, mutate, and fill all those niches in the world...except that has always been, and will always be a terrible idea. You not only screw up the local ecosystem by introducing new animals, but you also end up with things like killer bees. gene manipulation + nature = OMG NO!


 
Which is exactly why I should have said outright. "It's probably a bad Idea"


Anyways, I'm no scientist. And I spend a lot of time thinking up strange things that are best explained as "plausible, but insane"...


----------



## Fay V (Oct 3, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Anyways, I'm no scientist. And I spend a lot of time thinking up strange things that are best explained as "plausible, but insane"...


 My point is, they are not plausible. The best is incredibly impracticable, but still technically possible.at best. 
Look, you obviously have an interest. Instead of fritting your time away with these implausible ideas, study, learn some skills, make a difference. The world can always use more scientists, but it does not need more hopeless idealists that do nothing but pontificate...this is coming from someone that plans on becoming a professional philosopher...


----------



## Zex' Grey (Oct 3, 2010)

Fay V said:


> My point is, they are not plausible. The best is incredibly impracticable, but still technically possible.at best.
> Look, you obviously have an interest. Instead of fritting your time away with these implausible ideas, study, learn some skills, make a difference. The world can always use more scientists, but it does not need more hopeless idealists that do nothing but pontificate...this is coming from someone that plans on becoming a professional philosopher...


 
I'm thinking about it... But the problem is the current cash flow... so, it'll have to wait.

...Unless another stupid idea I thought for a way to make cash actually works.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 3, 2010)

Public libraries are free.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Oct 3, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Public libraries are free.



Okay... but I'm not really in town.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 3, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> Okay... but I'm not really in town.


 
Excuses are the nails used to build a house of failure.  ~Don Wilder and Bill Rechin

Face it, you're lazy. We live in the age of information. You don't even have to go to the damn library, you can teach yourself a fair amount simply by using the internet. If you don't have the conviction to take an hour or two a day to simply read basic material, then your dreams are for naught. Your ideas and actions are tolerable for your spirit, but when you are so willfully ignorant of information that is easy to come by, the easiest it has ever been in history, then do not expect pity. There is nothing more pathetic than a person that refuses to help themselves.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Oct 4, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Excuses are the nails used to build a house of failure. ~Don Wilder and Bill Rechin
> 
> Face it, you're lazy. We live in the age of information. You don't even have to go to the damn library, you can teach yourself a fair amount simply by using the internet. If you don't have the conviction to take an hour or two a day to simply read basic material, then your dreams are for naught. Your ideas and actions are tolerable for your spirit, but when you are so willfully ignorant of information that is easy to come by, the easiest it has ever been in history, then do not expect pity. There is nothing more pathetic than a person that refuses to help themselves.


 
... Maybe I should have said it just means I had to wait a day to get a book.

anyways, I chose "Recombinant DNA, second edition." I only just opened it.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 4, 2010)

Why is this thread still around? It sucks.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 4, 2010)

ITT a SPESHUL SNOWFLAKE furfag with no understanding of science :V


----------



## Zex' Grey (Oct 4, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> ITT a SPESHUL SNOWFLAKE furfag with no understanding of science :V



... yet...


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Oct 4, 2010)

Working _at all_ for furry future is working too hard.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 4, 2010)

Zex' Grey said:


> ... yet...


 You should present your ideas to the scientific community.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Oct 5, 2010)

I found a part that says something that may have to do with what I said earlier about deactivating genes.



> In Cambridge, England, they made genetic crosses [not sure what that means in this context, but not the important part] to show that the addition or subtraction of either one or two base pairs invariably led to highly abnormal nonfunctional proteins.- Recombinant DNA, Second edition


 
So that may mean you could turn off [edit: sort of] the protein production at least, by just removing one base pair from each gene. Assuming that's possible (haven't got that far yet)

That still leaves the rest of the problems in the method mentioned earlier though.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 5, 2010)

I believe they mean "nonfunctional" not in the sense that it was turned off, but it was so fucked up it was no longer able to function (note "highly abnormal").

Like the difference between turning your PC off, and throwing it off a cliff.

Now why not spend your time actually learning what the fuck you're talking about instead of making half-assed guesses about mechanisms entirely beyond your comprehension.


----------



## Zex' Grey (Oct 6, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I believe they mean "nonfunctional" not in the sense that it was turned off, but it was so fucked up it was no longer able to function (note "highly abnormal").
> 
> Like the difference between turning your PC off, and throwing it off a cliff.


 
Well... that makes more sense... although I'm sure the results are close enough in (dis)functionality; The gene no longer works (Edit: I mean [Edit2: No longer] makes proper protiens).

In any case I'm doing well for someone who's only read it for two days.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 7, 2011)

I am definitely interested in this, thgough i would suggest (not sure if its been suggested yet) a more activve approach to the idea, virii attack cells from the outside and reconfigure the DNA of said cell to suit their purposes, an interesting idea would be to utilise this ability to reconfigure the dna of a human to be more animal, for example, (based upon my simple understanding of DNA) it would be possible to reprogram the bodily hair folicles to produce a thicker, denser & darker hair, and with the human genome project it might even be possible to discover the basis of the structure of the hair follicle and then reprogram it to produce fur (thicker/denser/darker) hair, such a trait would be benificial to people whom live in colder climates, also it would be possible to find the basis for say, the canine teeth (3rd back from the middle of the mouth), and vary the size of said tooth and coresponding tooth on the mandible (though the variation of the tooth length would have to be encoded in the DNA before conception, which would be hard)

oh yea and *bump*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> I am definitely interested in this, thgough i would suggest (not sure if its been suggested yet) a more activve approach to the idea, virii attack cells from the outside and reconfigure the DNA of said cell to suit their purposes, an interesting idea would be to utilise this ability to reconfigure the dna of a human to be more animal, for example, (based upon my simple understanding of DNA) it would be possible to reprogram the bodily hair folicles to produce a thicker, denser & darker hair, and with the human genome project it might even be possible to discover the basis of the structure of the hair follicle and then reprogram it to produce fur (thicker/denser/darker) hair, such a trait would be benificial to people whom live in colder climates, also it would be possible to find the basis for say, the canine teeth (3rd back from the middle of the mouth), and vary the size of said tooth and coresponding tooth on the mandible (though the variation of the tooth length would have to be encoded in the DNA before conception, which would be hard)
> 
> oh yea and *bump*



n-n-n-n-n-necro poster.


----------



## Aden (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey. _Hey_. Just because someone linked this doesn't mean "go revive the dead topic." One thread about this is enough as it is.


----------

